

Visualizing Latency Numbers Every Programmer Should Know - nathanh
http://blog.nahurst.com/visualizing-latency-numbers-every-programmer

======
jstultz
Visualizing these numbers is a good idea, but this is a terrible execution.

\- The line segments go in different directions, making it unnecessarily
difficult to visually determine relative lengths

\- The packet send from CA to the Netherlands and back to CA is split over
many lines, making it even more difficult

\- The data is split across multiple maps, making it nearly impossible to get
a good sense of, say, just how much longer the packet roundtrip takes than a
memory reference.

\- It's nearly impossible to see the line segment for main memory reference

\- Having the lines overlaid on a map is more distracting than anything else

------
rpearl
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEpsKnWZrJ8> is a far better way to visualize
latency.

~~~
kghose
That was an awesome lecture. Thanks for the link. I did not know Hopper was
such a humorous lecturer. The audience wasn't so lively - I guess they were
mostly military.

------
tarice
Rule of thumb for human-perceived "instantaneous" interactivity: 100,000,000
ns (100 ms) [1]

A good metric to compare those numbers against.

[1]<http://www.stuartcheshire.org/papers/LatencyQuest.html>

------
agscala
I thought that the whole point of converting these latency numbers was to
convert them into something meaningful. Distance traveled by the speed of
light is just as abstract as the original number itself.

------
xunop
This seems better to me <https://gist.github.com/2843375>

